# Looking for new rifle want your opinion



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys I'm looking into buying a new rifle within the next month or so. I'm pretty set on a 243. I'll mainly be using it for deer hunting buy maybe occasionally coyote hunting as well. I would like to keep the whole package (rifle and scope) under $1000. Let me know what you guys would recommend. And if you have something for sale let me know as well. I am open to new and used rifles. thanks for any input


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

do a search on here as that has been covered a few times. rem 700, voretx viper, talley lw one biece bases.


----------



## 1700fps (Jan 20, 2004)

Savage :sniper:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any Savage SA .243, EGW 1piece base and I will second the Vortex Viper! Then when you have an extra $200 you can pick up a factory .308 barrel and switch out for heavier game any time you like!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Look at the Sako A7 smooth as glass and a tack driver or the Browning X Bolt varmint stalker with the medium contour barrel and short throw bolt it is sweet!!

OR you could go with thr Remington R-25!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dang, we know who the rich guy is!!!


----------



## Piebald (Feb 26, 2010)

I always tell people to go to the gun store and handle every rifle they have. Pick the one that feels comfortable to you. All of these guns are plenty accurate enough to get the job done so it's important to find one that feels right for you. Safety position, balance, stock thickness, trigger, etc.

As for budget rifles I do like the Marlin XS7. It is pretty much a Remington 700 for a cheap price. Considering Remington now owns Marlin I'm not suprised.

There are a variety of high end rifles that are all great choices.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Jeeze, with the barrel nut, floating bolt head, and the "almost" accu-trigger, I could have sworn the XS-7 was a Savage. If I am not mistaken you can even swap the barrels on them


----------



## Piebald (Feb 26, 2010)

A few years back Marlin made a failed attempt to get into the bolt industry with a rifle loosely based on a Model 70. It flopped. Now this XS7 is claimed to be modeled after the 700. I agree with you that it is more like a Savage which in my opinion makes it very appealing. The barrels are interchangeable with Savage and the "Pro fire" trigger is a copy of the accutrigger. Just a cheaper version. Great gun.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

my brother has the xl7 and he likes it really well and for only 300 dollars a lot of bang for your buck and add a nikon prostaff scope at 150 and figure 50 for rings cuz it already comes with bases and your in to a great rifle for half your budget, or I have noticed the howa 1500s in a package deal with a hogue stock and niko sterling scope for 550 or so and they are basiclly a weatherby vanguard, also they have a hinged floorplate which the marlin and a majority of the savages dont have and thats just a lot safer in my opinion for unloading the gun


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

andyb said:


> Hey guys I'm looking into buying a new rifle within the next month or so. I'm pretty set on a 243. I'll mainly be using it for deer hunting buy maybe occasionally coyote hunting as well. I would like to keep the whole package (rifle and scope) under $1000. Let me know what you guys would recommend.


I'd get a .243 Savage Predator Camo/Brush + Bushnell 3200 Elite 10x40 mildot. All around $1000. You gonna love that trigger. Very nice setup and will do anything you want.


----------



## CaveLake08 (Apr 18, 2010)

definitely check out the Savages. I have a Model 16 stainless in .308. It shoots great; easily sub 1" groups and they're pretty affordable. The accutrigger is great as well.


----------

